# What size framing hammer?



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Blue, You can't go wrong with *Estwing*. For framing I would get the milled face rather than the smooth face. $30 is an average price for both 22oz models.
http://www.tools-plus.com/estwing.html
.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have the same hammer in 16oz & the 28oz
The weight difference can throw you off if you have used a 16 exclusively for a while
The 28 does the job...almost a little too heavy
But my arms were in great shape after building my addition :laughing:

Definitely the milled face !!
I didn't & regret it


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

If you try one of these you will abandon your other hammers. Expensive but worth every penny.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

When I was a 6'-6" 260 pound framer as a young man, I was into the macho silliness of using a huge hammer.

I went with Bluegrass and Vaughan hickory handle monsters mainly. I had a 28oz for a year or so. Even tried a 32 oz for a couple of months. But I settled on a 22 oz. All of them had handles about 20 inches long.

Estwings will last forever. But if you are ever in a position to have to always use a framing hammer (no nailguns) they will eventually take their toll on your elbow. But today, we hardly ever use a hammer as our exclusive tool for framing, so that shouldn't be a problem.

Waffle heads are best if you are not a VERY experienced nailer. But they have a drawback that relates to that very inexperience... when you miss, and gouge down the side of your thumb, flattening the tip... you are going to KNOW it like you've known nothing else in your life if you're using a waffle head. They don't call it The Meat Grinder for nothing.


----------



## canyonbc (Jan 8, 2010)

Any of those weights are fine for Framing, it all comes down to preference. 

As you said, the 22 oz feels good to you so it is good

I use a 22 oz 

I love Estwing Hammer

I have them as my finish hammer

I have a Estwing as my back up framing hammer, I use to use it more but then I found the composite handle Vaughn hammer, just like the way it is weighted better 

Both great hammers in my opinion

I agree with WillieT that getting to big of hammer really can do a toll on the old elbow

Best of Luck


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

22 oz Vaughan and a 14 oz Stilleto
both waffled and wood handled. see willie's comment about the elbow.
I carry a nail puller in the pouch, so I don't pull nails with the wood handles.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I can't remember where the discussion was concerning titanium hammers (and I am not a carpenter nor do I have a titanium hammer so I cannot bear witness to the statements) but those that had them claimed they could drive a nail with a 16 oz titanium hammer as easily and as quickly as they could with a 22oz or more steel hammer.



it looks like kevin has pictured a 14 oz titanium. seems awful light to me but I know those guys were simply raving about the 16 oz. Ti's.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Both Waffle and milled face framing hammers have been cited. Here is an example of each. Most of the milled face hammers that I have seen do not have the magnetic nail holder slot shown in the pic.

source
http://www.hammersource.com/Framing_Hammers.html

Note, the trend seem to be going toward lighter hammers for the Pro's with some in the 18oz or less range. I still think a 22oz hammer will work fine for the OP.
.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

nap said:


> I can't remember where the discussion was concerning titanium hammers (and I am not a carpenter nor do I have a titanium hammer so I cannot bear witness to the statements) but those that had them claimed they could drive a nail with a 16 oz titanium hammer as easily and as quickly as they could with a 22oz or more steel hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Nap,

If you are a golfer most likely you have a titanium driver. Most guys can add twenty or thirty yards with a titanium driver. It comes down to the speed and impact issue with the hammer and golf club.

I just recently switched to titanium hammers. For me the issue was lightening up my tool belt for ladder work. (Old tired knees) .

Next on my list is a titanium nail bar. HMMM!! Maybe I should just retire and save the $75.00. LOL!!

Kevin


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

ya, I heard all the discussions to the point of realizing you would have to swing the hammer 4 times as fast to impact with the same force which seemed a bit unlikely but since I have never used a Ti hammer, I just quote the guys that have and the fact they like them.


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

i prefer a 22 oz wooden framing hammer with a milled head (I grind half the milling down to its not as harsh) with a curved handle. True framers dont use estwing hammers.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

wnabcptrNH said:


> i prefer a 22 oz wooden framing hammer with a milled head (I grind half the milling down to its not as harsh) with a curved handle. True framers dont use estwing hammers.


Oh come on now. That's like saying real mean don't drive anything other than Ford trucks. While I believe it is true...


well, never mind.


real framers don't use estwing hammers:whistling2:


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

nap said:


> Oh come on now. That's like saying real mean don't drive anything other than Ford trucks. While I believe it is true...
> 
> 
> well, never mind.
> ...


Now trucks thats another argument but every old school framer I EVER worked with NEVER used an estwing.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

nap said:


> Oh come on now.
> 
> 
> > *That's like saying real mean don't drive anything other than GMC trucks. While I believe it is true...*
> ...


Nap,

Yupper GMC trucks are the best. You and I will have to stand in solidarity when the Ford driving Estwing group tries to dis us. I got your back. :laughing:

Kevin


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

Estwings and fords are for homeowners who dont know how to pull out a nail with a wooden hammer without breaking it


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

wnabcptrNH said:


> Now trucks thats another argument but every old school framer I EVER worked with NEVER used an estwing.


ya got to roll with the punches. I see you are really new so understand this:

we have fun here razzing each other and that is all my post was; all in fun.

personally, I have seen all levels of carpenters use estwing. just like a ford or anything else, it comes down to personal preference and if they like them, it's fine with me 'cuz I buy what I like too, regardless of what anybody else thinks.

that is why I still drive a Yugo:laughing:


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

wnabcptrNH said:


> Estwings and fords are for homeowners who dont know how to pull out a nail with a wooden hammer without breaking it


I feel feathers being ruffled..... :laughing: :laughing:

KK


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

Kevin M. said:


> I feel feathers being ruffled..... :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> KK


When I join forums I like to do that hehe:thumbup:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

wnabcptrNH said:


> Estwings and fords are for homeowners who dont know how to pull out a nail with a wooden hammer without breaking it


actually, I do not make mistakes so I do not have to pull any nails out.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Those steel handled Estwings are what Labourers use to clean forms and pull nails... :laughing:

:whistling2:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Try pulling old nails out of old rock hard wood
My 28oz makes a great demo tool too
That & my 8lb hand sledge


----------

